
Show HN: Compare different lenses on different camera sensors - _Codemonkeyism
I&#x27;ve calculated for some time different focal lengths on different camera sensors, based on sensor size and pixel count by hand.<p>To make this easier for me, I&#x27;ve written a small JS tool to calculate the equivalent focal length for lenses on different sensors:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.buyersguide.me&#x2F;lens&#x2F;<p>It might help you with your next camera and lens buying decision. Enjoy and happy GAS :-)
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://www.buyersguide.me/lens/](http://www.buyersguide.me/lens/)

